# 2000 f150 transmission hesitation, refuses 3rd gear.



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

So Im out plowing today (2000 F150 5.4L V8 Automatic Transmission, 4x4)
After doing any easy lot (1'' of snow, not hard on the transmission) I hit the road.
Well it starts hesitation (light surges back and forth, right around 35 mph and does not want to go past that speed, what is around the start of 3rd gear, 35 mph more or less. So it continues to not enter 3rd gear, and I keep it under 35 until my next lot, still easy job and w/ time constraints I have to plow first, investigate 3rd gear issue later. Long story short, I hit the road again, praying my only plow truck does not fail, and its seems to be all fine. Shifts great all the way. The only thing unusual I can think of is that I had much less traction then usual. (Tires slipping on road and not entering 3rd, I don't know, maybe.) Could this be a shift sensor or solenoid in the transmission thats having intermittent issues?

Anybody with any insight please help. (Also the lot I last did before this issue, I never engaged 4x4, or incorrectly put it in gear, or while rolling so there is no issue there.)

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

do you know if the transmission over heated


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

thats what I initially thought, but it couldn't have been, I had not done much, and not tough, plowing at that point. My mechanic told me it was the crankshaft position sensor, so he put one in today and that did not do it. I hope I do not have to pay for that! He's thinking is the somewhere between the sensor and the PCM/ECU, or the computer itself. At least its raining now, not snowing I guess. What a terrible year for plowing snow!


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

any codes? is the over drive light on the end of the gear shift flashing?
did you call a good transmission shop and ask them what could be the problem?
dont call the ford dealer they will just try to charge you the dianostic fee.
how maney miles? ever do a tranny flush?
also how does the engine sound and have you ever done a tune up?
remember the engine and transmission work together.


----------

